# Darkening colour of fish



## Aalto (Apr 29, 2011)

*.*

.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

pics arent working, but darkening is a sign of stress as well as a spawning coloration as well. I got discus that I bought bright blue that are near black now due to spawning.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with White glove.She is either stressed or in spawning dress.Possibly try to upload the pics to the forum using the button above labled Upload Photos.Once we can see her we can help tell if she is ok.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

They are a male and female and both are showing deep signs of love. The darker one is the female and the one with the yellow head is a male, my GBR's look identical when they are in the mood for lovin's.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Light a candle and play some Barry White!


----------

